# RH Weaving Towels



## Lsay3 (Sep 30, 2012)

Making towels again on the 20" Ashford Knitters Loom. This time I tried it holding the two heddles together with rubber-bands. Works well. Just doing plain weave with 8/2 cotton. Thanks for looking.


----------



## marciawm (Jun 2, 2015)

Beautiful. I need to get my loom out. Nice job of stiping


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Great idea using the rubber bands to hold the heddles together.


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

Wonderful!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Very pretty.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Love the color. I just started weaving and still using a single heddle. Why would you want to keep your heddles together and not far apart? I know you are using double heddles.


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

The color combo is very nice.


----------



## Rhonda61 (Jan 19, 2016)

I love your colors!!! You are doing a beautiful job!!!


----------



## Lsay3 (Sep 30, 2012)

Thank you for looking at my project. To the question of why I use rubber-bands to hold the heddles together. It's faster using them seperately. I have not been weaving very long. Less than six months, and I can say I'm hooked. I should have this project done this weekend. If so I'll post a picture.
Thank you for all the nice comments. 
Let's see what you are weaving. Tag... you're it!


----------



## Jacktana (Nov 20, 2011)

That looks great, and what a good idea. I have a couple of questions:

1. what size are the heddles (10dpi, etc)?
2. how do you get the two heddles into the up/down slots?

I have two Ashford looms and it's time to branch out a bit.


----------



## Lsay3 (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm using two size 10 reeds/heddles and I'm using the front slot with the back heddle. The front heddle does not go into the slots. Being strapped to the back heddle it just follows along in the front. I used rubber-bands that come around celery at the store. They are thick and firm.
The last set of towels I did with the heddles individually being held in their slots and I felt the project was tedious. I purchased the double heddle holder kit and for making towels and I really didn't need it, at least not for plain jane weaving.
These towels will be a gift for my daughter. It's my own pattern.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

They look good, I like your color scheme.


----------



## msgran (Feb 12, 2011)

I still don't understand why you have the heddle banded together and you are doing plain weave? What size tjread/yarn are you using? It's early morning and I'm not thinking clearly.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

I did that, too


dogyarns said:


> Great idea using the rubber bands to hold the heddles together.


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Looks great!


----------

